# Halloween hatch



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I set 31 eggs October 10th for a Halloween Hatch. 
I started out with 18 Araucana eggs I bought off EBay from Georgia 8 Orpington eggs from my flock and 5 Bantam Cochin eggs from my flock.

I candled the eggs when I put them in the incubator and then today at day 14 
 I candled them to see how they were doing, It looks like 11 Araucana , 7 Orpington and 2 Cochin have some development at 14 days. Just hope they continue to on to hatch.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How fun! Good luck! Great mix of breeds.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

How fun! Keep us posted.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you 7chicks. And robopetz i will keep you all updated and will have pictures when they start hatching etc.http://www.chickenforum.com/members/robopetz


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking foreward to seeing the chicks when they have hatched.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Marthab, how are your Halloween eggs coming along?? Let us know! Jen


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> Marthab, how are your Halloween eggs coming along?? Let us know! Jen


I will candle them on Sunday just before Lockdown. Will post after I candle to let you know how many are going into lockdown. I will take pictures after they hatch and post them on here.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Have they hatched yet?????? Jen


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not due till Halloween Wednesday! I will candle them this afternoon and then put them in lockdown. I have in the past had some hatch early so never know, still hoping for a Halloween hatch so I can name one after my Grandson who turns 17 on Halloween.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it looks like I might have eggs for lockdown 6 Araucana 6 Orpington 1 Cochin
and that is questionable as some are hard to see through the shells.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the up-dates Marthab53. Thank you for sharing the whole experience with us.  Keeping my fingers crossed for Wednesday!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well today is day 20 and I have 5 pips soo far.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

1 Little blue chick now and 7 piping.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

How fun!! I've been following your posts!! Will we get to see pics? Congrats... Jen


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> How fun!! I've been following your posts!! Will we get to see pics? Congrats... Jen


 I now have 5 babies and 4 pips. Yes you will get to have pictures soon.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

OK here is what I have so far. Will take pictures that are better after they are all hatched.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So precious!!! I'm really so happy to get to share the experience with you through your posts.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> So precious!!! I'm really so happy to get to share the experience with you through your posts.


Thank you! I just came in and found I had another hatch! It is always soo cool and I never get tired of hatching. I love being a momma to baby chicks!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Awww they're sweet! My Silkies are 1 week old today and tomorrow...hope they all hatch!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I had 7 hatch Yesterday Oct 30. Then 6 after Midnight The first at 12:15 AM Oct 31th. The last one whom I will name #13 Just hatched at 7:10 AM. Here are pictures.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

CrazyBirdLady said:


> Awww they're sweet! My Silkies are 1 week old today and tomorrow...hope they all hatch!


Thank you!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats on your Halloween babies, they're beautiful!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

You must be so *HAPPY* and I'm so glad for you! Once I get a little more experience with my chickens I'd love to give it a try! Hope your around to help! Jen


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very happy with my little ones. I started this hatch because I bought eggs off ebay for pure Araucana's Which I really wanted, I got 18 eggs and only hatched 3 out of them, I had added some eggs from my own chickens also because I like a full incubator.

I do know that _Araucana's are very hard to hatch because of the lethal gene for Tufts, so I was very happy getting 3.

Now I got the Incubator filled up with Millie Leghorns, and Olive eggers and also some of my own. This is it for the year gotta quit!
_


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrat's little Halloween peeps! Welcome to the world chickies.


----------

